

Ask HN: Best way to design a landing page for two distinct user groups? - emrgx

I read this article which helped break the problem down a little: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;copyhackers.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;02&#x2F;writing-a-page-for-2-audiences&#x2F;&lt;p&gt;I was wondering if anyone else has a good approach.
======
iambateman
Can you segment the user groups in your advertising? If it's possible to push
the right people to the right landing page, that would be ideal.

Otherwise, make sure that both segments actually pay money and use the website
for information to make a buying decision. I assume they do. If that's the
case, imagine a site for patients interacting with doctors. The landing page
_could_ focus on the patients and how they benefit. Then doctors (who are much
more familiar with the process) will take second place because they naturally
see how they fit in the ecosystem.

Is that what you're looking for?

~~~
emrgx
>>The landing page could focus on the patients and how they benefit. Then
doctors (who are much more familiar with the process) will take second place
because they naturally see how they fit in the ecosystem.

Yes. I hadn't thought of it like that. The group that naturally fits in the
ecosystem takes second place. Thank you.

